# Problems with my two pigeons



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

Some of you may remember that I have two wild pigeons, Peter and Peggy, living in my eavestrough. They've been there for 7 years, same couple. A few days ago, another pair of pigeons tried to steal the nest. Peter took a beating but eventually the pair disappeared. Life seemed back to normal, except that Peggy decided Peter wasn't going anywhere and he was relegated to the back of the nest while she stood guard. That was two days ago. Yesterday I came home and Peter was gone. He did not return home last night, nor this morning. Peggy is busy tending to her two babies, without Peter. I know he has had the odd occassion when he didn't return home for a night, but this seems odd. Of course I am worried sick. In the event that something has happened to Peter (God forbid) will Peggy find another mate eventually?


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

Another question.... if Peter was injured badly during the fight with the other pigeon, and succumbed to his wounds, would he stay in the nest and die, or would he go somewhere else to die? I'm tortured about this whole scenario. I wish I could open the door and see his happy roly-poly little body on the porch, chattering away as usual. I sure miss him.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The only thing you can do is keep your eye on the squabs, if peg is not able to feed them enough they may need your help, all you can do is wait to see if peter shows up, if he did die from a wound or something he would most likey of stayed around his digs. when pigeons fight rarely do they injure to kill, so I think there is a good chance he will be back....unless he found the other pigeon's mate attractive.... if peg is used to seeing you perhaps you can have a peek for a few days at the squabs and see if their crops are full.


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you Spirit Wings. I will of course keep my eye on the babies. I am feeding Peggy so she is well taken care of. It seems so odd that all of a sudden, both the other pair (who tried to steal the nest) and Peter have disappeared in the past few days. I sure hope none of my neighbours have done anything dastardly. I'm hoping the other pair found a new flock and went their separate way. And praying that Peter comes home soon, or I'll go out of my mind with worry.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Peg 'n Peter said:


> Thank you Spirit Wings. I will of course keep my eye on the babies. I am feeding Peggy so she is well taken care of. It seems so odd that all of a sudden, both the other pair (who tried to steal the nest) and Peter have disappeared in the past few days. I sure hope none of my neighbours have done anything dastardly. I'm hoping the other pair found a new flock and went their separate way. And praying that Peter comes home soon, or I'll go out of my mind with worry.


well you never know, that pair might have been their offspring trying to return to a familiar spot and he (peter) was'nt having any of it, so when they left maybe he is hangin out with them for a bit....who knows....


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm quite certain that they were offspring of Peter and Peg's as there aren't very many pigeons in the neighbourhood. Keeping all my fingers and toes crossed that he's okay and will return soon. Thank you for the support


----------



## theBrewMeister (Jun 30, 2009)

I know the feeling. Hope he comes back to his family!


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

Me too.... I've spent the day in tears


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I hope he comes back. There is no question in my mind that you love those two Pigeons very much.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm really sorry. I can imagine how you feel. I hope he is back soon. It is odd though, that he would disappear when there are babies in the nest.


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you Charis and Jay3......

Unfortunately, the plot thickens, and not for the better. Peggy was here this mornng. She came down from the nest when I called her. She ate her breakfast. She hung around for a few hours, then she disappeared. I got a chair and looked into the nest. There are two babies in there and an egg! But no Peggy. She's been gone for a few hours now. What would make two happy birds, with a great home and regular feed, leave their home and babies? I asked the neighbour if he's seen anything suspicious (i.e., exterminators) and he says he has not. He also noticed that the birds had gone. He was sad about it, seemingly. I can't believe this is happening.


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

I just called the wildlife rehab society. I explained the situation and she said they were likely killed. She also said 7 years is very old for a pigeon. I started sobbing on the phone and she didn't know what to do with me. My heart is just breaking.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm soooo sorry for you. I really am. I can feel your pain. Sadly, if he was injured badly enough, then a hawk could more easily have gotten him. I hate to tell you that. But it is a possibility. I see no other reason, that he would have left and not returned, other than that he couldn't return for whatever reason. Hard to believe that a fight with another pigeon injured him that badly that he would have died. It is possible, just not usually what happens. As far as Peg leaving the babies. That isn't good, but often, if one parent leaves for whatever reason, the other parent will not care for the young until they are ready to fledge. It is a lot for one bird. It could have been too much for her alone, without a mate. Maybe she went looking for him. She might come back. How old are the little ones? If need be, they could be hand raised by you. Have you considered doing this? Again, I just can not express how very sorry I am over this whole thing. I can remember when you first came in and posted about them. I remember because I really enjoyed your post, and hearing all about them. Please keep us updated. And please consider hand feeding them if she doesn't come back.


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, another dilemma. Peggy just showed up. She sat on the edge of the nest for a few minutes. I put food down for her, which she ignored, so I'm assuming she's not hungry. When I checked again a few minutes later, she was gone. I don't know if she's caring for the babies or not. I am leaving for a folk festival in Seattle tomorrow afternoon (flying out) and I have limited time to make a decision about the babies. If I pull them out of the nest and take them to the rehab centre, will Peggy go off the deep end, having just been left by Peter and then her babies taken away? Or do I risk leaving the babies with her and hope that she'll take care of them? I will return on Sunday afternoon/evening. Would they be okay til then? I don't know how old they are but could probably get a picture up in the next few minutes.

Jay3, thank you so much for the support and empathy. I really don't want to believe that my beloved Peter could be gone forever, but this is just weird. Just three days ago I watched the two of them waddle across the street together, like they owned the neighbourhood, so happy together. They brought so much joy to my life. I have a friend coming in from out of town who's going to the festival with me. She's going to be here anytime, but she'll find me with big red puffy eyes and tears streaming down my cheeks because I just can't stop crying.


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

More news. She just flew in and appears to be sitting on/near the babies. She had another young male following her, and he appears to be the one who fought with Peter. He wouldn't come near me and flew off like a flash. No sign of Peter tho'. Would she just replace him so quickly? Now I'm wondering if it's even her in there? Would another female bird tend to the nest and babies? I'm pretty sure it's her but I knew Peter better than I knew Peg. Peter was practically a tame bird, standing on my arm, sitting on the porch with the cats, listening to me play guitar, etc. He was my baby. Oh, how I wish he'd come home :-(


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No. If she on the babies, I'd say it's Peg. I've had pigeons replace mates quickly. But then they were younger, then others take forever to settle with another mate. If she's still caring for them, then they might be okay til Sunday. Make sure you leave plenty of water and food with her. Then too, the two others might steal the food. That may have been what they were after the first time. Are there many pigeons around that area? Do you know if anyone feeds them? I'd be sure and check on them as soon as I got home. Do you have a friend that could do that for you, or at least make sure that they had food and water while you're gone?


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

It's her alright. She just came down from the nest and ate out of my hand. It's definitely her. I don't know if the other bird was _with_ her or _chasing_ her? He was definitely the 'bad' bird that attacked Peter in the first place. We have hardly any pigeons in our neighbourhood. As far as I know the only ones I see are mine and the two offspring (Peg and Peter and Percy, etc). Lots of magpies, robins, seagulls, chickadees, etc, but very very few pigeons. Anyway, she is definitely taking care of the babies. I do have a neighbour coming over to feed the cats and she will watch the pigeons for me I'm sure. I even wrote it on my note to her! I'm praying I come home on Sunday to a fat happy Peter and Peg. It'll be on my mind all weekend, I just know it.

Thank you again Jay. Your posts have really helped me. It makes such a difference when someone understands. (still crying)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'll be praying for a good outcome. You never know, maybe he is off somewhere and will possibly return. Wouldn't that be something! You go and try to have a good time, although I know that you will be worrying about your birds. And stop crying. Pray for it to turn out well. You'd better let us know when you get home how things are there.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How are things going? Were they still there when you returned home today?


----------



## Peg 'n Peter (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Jay, sorry for the delay in responding. My out of town company just left. Peter has not returned and everyone is suggesting to me that he is probably dead as a 7 year old bird in the wild is an old bird. I can't believe how much I am grieving over this. He was my little buddy. At the concert we went to in Redmond, Gillian Welch played. My favourite singer and musician, her last song of the night was "I'll Fly Away", which set me off in tears.

The better news is that Peggy is still here, by herself, caring for the babies. She is really keeping to herself. She always was a bit standoffish, Peter was the friendly one. But at least Peg and the babies are okay. I wonder if Peggy knows what happened to Peter? They were INSEPARABLE for 7 years. It's hard to see her alone. Did she witness him get hit by a car? Did she witness him get caught by a hawk? I don't know. Maybe she even chased him away herself because he couldn't defend the nest anymore. But that doesn't make sense because now she's really alone. Anyway, I'm trying to keep a stiff upper lip, and looking forward to watching the babies learn to fly. I don't know what Peggy will do when they fly the coop. She'll be all alone. If she leaves too I'll be devastated all over again.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

I have been keeping up with this post in hope of hearing wonderful news. And I am so VERY sorry. 

I can feel your heartbreak... it makes my eyes tear up!... As Im sure you have stock in Kleenex at this point! {{{BIG hugs}}} to you!... I am going to keep positive and hope that he is still alive and well. Bless your heart! And poor Peg, ... I am so happy that his legacy will live on with the babies.... 

But I have to admit... Im sad right along with you!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This is so sad. Let's hope that Peggy will find a new mate and bring him back to the homestead.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Nice to hear from you, although I was hoping for better news. At least Peggy is still caring for the babies. I hope she stays with it. Charis is right. I know it's hard to think about right now, but she could eventually find another mate and bring him back to the nest site. I know................ it wouldn't be the same, as it wouldn't be Peter. But it would be something. I don't think she would have chased him away. I can imagine how you felt when you heard that song. Bet you cried all through it. I do know how you feel. I went through the same thing with a little male Carolina wren a couple of years ago. He would follow me around the yard, begging for peanuts. Then when spring came, he would bring his young ones to me for the mealworms that I was raising for them. He would eat out of my hand. Even come in through the back window and hopped around to tell me that the feeder was empty. I really loved that little guy. I have many photos of him. Then one day, he left, and I didn't see him again. I was heartsick. Funny how we can have such a relationship with a wild thing, that it can make such a difference in our life. And that when it is gone, we can miss that wild creature so much. I never saw him again, but his mate still comes back to nest, and raises the babies in our backyard. And the nice thing is, that whenever I see them, I smile, and remember my little buddy. Life seems so unfair sometimes, but part of the loving relationship we share with animals, is the sadness when we eventually lose them. I know how much joy they brought you. And you certainly gave back to them. You made life so much nicer for them. You helped to protect them from the weather, where they would be safe and warm, and you supplied them with food. If it helps at all, you made a difference in the time they had. You are a special person. And it was really nice getting to know you. I'm just so sorry about all this, but I hope you will keep us updated on Peggy and the babies. Maybe some pictures when you again feel up to it. 
Ya know, the more the pain that you are feeling, that is an indication of how very special your relationship was with Peter. Not many get to have a relationship like that with one of Gods wild creatures. You were blessed to share that with him. You really were. And one day, you too, will be able to smile when you remember Peter. Honest.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is sad news, you did seem to have an intuition about peter from the beginning, I was hoping it was not the case...so sorry. wondering what happend is really hard too. hope peg can get back to a normal life and find another she adores as much.


----------



## pigeonwriter (Jul 13, 2009)

I have just read your story and feel so sorry for you! I can so very much relate to what you told and the feelings when you lose a bird. I also would have never thought to have such feelings because of some "wild animals" which are not even real pets. Today I just entered the post I did not want to write in fact about the loss of our second baby pigeon that happened beginning of June this year and I am still very sad about it.
It is a strange thing that humans tend to feel so much emotion when they build up a relationship with another creature - often much more than with other humans.
Maybe it is the helplessness we see in these creatures. They cannot tell us how they really feel or what they want - so our instinct goes for protection and help and immense sadness when all that does not help.
I do not know whether your Peggy really feels the loss - what do we know about birds' feelings? we do know so little. We know from mammals that they suffer deeply from losing babies or their partner - why should pigeons not feel the same? 
I only hope that your little pigeon lady will find a new partner and be as happy as before. And I hope that your sorrow will fade away eventually.


----------



## Siam Sam (May 16, 2009)

Peg 'n Peter said:


> I'm quite certain that they were offspring of Peter and Peg's as there aren't very many pigeons in the neighbourhood.





Peg 'n Peter said:


> She also said 7 years is very old for a pigeon.


I just read the story and am very sorry.

We've had a pair of feral pigeons living on our balcony and raising squabs for 14 months now. Yes, it is amazing how attached one can get to them even though they are not pets. Earlier this year, two grown children returned and tried to take the nest back. The thing is, they were not direct siblings, but rather each one was from a different batch. And we've seen them since, so we know they've hooked up. I guess they don't even know they're siblings.

Big Pidgee, the father, had a battle royale all over the balcony with "Katie" while "Sammy" looked on. (Guess we had their genders wrong!) This happened twice. We stepped in and chased the children away on both occasions, and they finally gave up and must have settled elsewhere.

As for age, I read in Wikipedia 3-5 years was the lifespan for feral pigeons and 15 years plus for domesticated ones. But I'm wondering. Even if they are feral, we've provided ours with a safe haven; we put out fresh water two or three times a day, clean up after them and change out the flower box they build their nests in every couple of clutches of eggs; there are large grounds next door to our building that are free from cats and dogs and provides an all-you-can-eat buffet year-round; and there are no natural predators around, the next-largest birds in this area being mynah birds. (I have seen the odd cat or two in the neighborhood, but they're not too common.) I wonder how much that ups the lifespan.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Siam Sam said:


> I just read the story and am very sorry.
> 
> We've had a pair of feral pigeons living on our balcony and raising squabs for 14 months now. Yes, it is amazing how attached one can get to them even though they are not pets. Earlier this year, two grown children returned and tried to take the nest back. The thing is, they were not direct siblings, but rather each one was from a different batch. And we've seen them since, so we know they've hooked up. I guess they don't even know they're siblings.
> 
> ...


There are some that come to my yard that have been visiting for 10+ years.
I hope your Ferals live a long, long time.


----------

